# Hello from france



## mmzvls (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello I am Mmzvls and I come from France ! :cowboy: I'm 20 years old and I want to talk to English-speaking people who like me share the passion of horses to develop my horse vocabulary in English. In fact, I soon finished my studies in the equine trade, and it may happen to me later to have to discuss with English horsemen.

I am mainly looking for adults, not students looking for a school correspondent.

if some people also want to work on their French riding vocabulary (adults always), it is with pleasure that I will help you.

I look forward to make beautiful virtual meetings!

Sorry for the faults


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome on board! 

Where in France are you from? I myself live in Bretagne.


----------



## mmzvls (Jan 3, 2018)

Fimargue said:


> Welcome on board!
> 
> Where in France are you from? I myself live in Bretagne.


Thank you ! For my studies I live in Saumur (49 - Loir et Cher) But I come from Valence (26 - Drome)


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Hello from Spain!


----------



## mmzvls (Jan 3, 2018)

Spanish Rider said:


> Hello from Spain!



Hi, it looks like it's not just English speaking here!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mmzvls (Jan 3, 2018)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Welcome to the forum


Thank you !


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! Bienvenue!

A long time ago I spent a year at University studying French. One year is not nearly enough, though. I can read some, and make simple sentences, but that's all. 
Are you studying at the famous school at Samuar? (spelling?) Le Cadre Noir, isn't that the name? please excuse me if I do not remember correctly.


----------



## mmzvls (Jan 3, 2018)

tinyliny said:


> Welcome! Bienvenue!
> 
> A long time ago I spent a year at University studying French. One year is not nearly enough, though. I can read some, and make simple sentences, but that's all.
> Are you studying at the famous school at Samuar? (spelling?) Le Cadre Noir, isn't that the name? please excuse me if I do not remember correctly.


Yes, that's the right name, but i'm just in the Saumur university, I'm not studying at Le cadre noir. Sometimes, some "écuyers" come give us a lesson on the history of horse riding


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

mmzvls said:


> it is with pleasure that I will help you.


I will hope your English does not become good enough that you lose translated expressions as above.

That is not a sentence that most English speaking people would use, but I think it is so nice and so expressive and would hate to see it lost. That is also so true of many other expressions translated from other languages to English. They just seem so expressive to me and I enjoy seeing them.


----------



## mmzvls (Jan 3, 2018)

Hondo said:


> I will hope your English does not become good enough that you lose translated expressions as above. [...]


just to be sure that I understand, this expression does not exist in English but the way of saying you like it, that's it?


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

The expression is properly worded in English, but it is, what shall I say, warmer than what would be normally expressed in English. Not sure I'm expressing myself correctly, but it just seems that other languages are often warmer in expression than English. English is my only language but I find it often somewhat colder in expression than some other languages.

For instance, in English, at least where I am, the expression would more likely be something like, "Yeah, I'd be glad to help", rather than "it would bring me pleasure".

So I was just commenting that while you seek to achieve the correct usage of technical terms associated with the equine field to not lose the warmth of your native tongue in other areas.


----------



## mmzvls (Jan 3, 2018)

@Hondo We often prefer other languages to ours because we are used to it. The French loves to use English in their company names even if it's a French company, it's more fashion. They also love Italian, for its more musical sound.


----------

